# Is this a good 'un!?!



## SPHDS (8 May 2009)

Hi, hope this is the right place for this, sorry if not!

Anyway, passed my cage test today (1st time too! WOOHOO!) I am thinking of getting myself a foldy bike to celebrate. (throw it in the boot for trips back from the pub!) Saw this on Ebay and was wondering it was any good, or AVOID AVOID AVOID! 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Folding-Bike-S...3A1%7C294%3A50 

Yes I know it is very cheap and probably made from used pie tins, but anyone heard of them/know anything about them or think they are any good!?!

Cheers

Sam

PS Any brands I should look for/avoid (I am looking for cheap cheerful and fairly reliable not super special mega bike - a Mondeo rather than a GT40)


----------



## Alembicbassman (10 May 2009)

16" wheels will be a bit wobbly after a few pints.

If you want a cheap folder maybe worth looking at a used Dahon, they are an established brand.

Cheap Chinese x-brands can be a bit rough around the edges.


----------



## Hilldodger (10 May 2009)

I'd suggest one of these as a cheap but solid folder, we've sold quite a few with no problems and I use one as my own folder over a Brompton and a Birdy.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Viking-SAFARI-Speed-Folding-Wheels/dp/B000S5MWV2


----------



## spiro (13 May 2009)

Just remember if you use it to cycle back from the pub after a few pints you can still be done from DD if the officer wants to be perdantic. Same as when your drunk and allowing someone over the limit to drive any car you are in.


----------



## palinurus (13 May 2009)

A to B magazine often recommend the Compass marine singlespeed folder (based on an older Dahon design) as a budget folder. Not sure what availability is like now.

Compass Marine Folder

Buy one, get one half-price! The three-speed model is quite a bit more expensive.


----------



## palinurus (13 May 2009)

It even comes with a compass bell.


----------



## Mongers (22 May 2009)

palinurus said:


> A to B magazine often recommend the Compass marine singlespeed folder (based on an older Dahon design) as a budget folder. Not sure what availability is like now.
> 
> Compass Marine Folder
> 
> Buy one, get one half-price! The three-speed model is quite a bit more expensive.



I've had one for a while, very useable machine; done two or three thousand miles on it, including the odd 30 mile day in 'central' London. A lot of the miles I've done have been 'off-road' , well railwaylines, gravel paths etc, though it has managed some byways over Salisbury Plain.

It also serves as my local shopping bike and I've found its happy to carry 20kg+ of glass when going to the recycling bins.

The frame is nice and strong like a Dahon, give one the confidence to get up to speed downhill and even overtake other cyclists. 

The single speed with back-brake makes for good low speed manouverability in urban areas or where theres a lot of people to negotiate.


----------



## EYE-TYE-MAD (14 Feb 2012)

SPHDS said:


> Hi, hope this is the right place for this, sorry if not!
> 
> Anyway, passed my cage test today (1st time too! WOOHOO!) I am thinking of getting myself a foldy bike to celebrate. (throw it in the boot for trips back from the pub!) Saw this on Ebay and was wondering it was any good, or AVOID AVOID AVOID!
> 
> ...


No, not pie tins, nothing that exotic!!


----------

